# Need a vendor with a good API



## gantww (May 6, 2008)

Hello all,
I just stumbled across this site and thought "wow, these are just the people to answer my question".

I need to find an online place that will let me set up a store, sort of like Cafepress. However, I need to be able to manage the store automatically from some sort of API. Cafepress has just such a setup that has been in beta (like, forever). The main thing I need is the ability to create and set up products quickly from an external application. The products are semi-computer generated, so if I could automate the product setup on the vendor site, etc., that would be fantastic.

Any suggestions? I would need something that I can hit from C# or Ruby (probably a web service or somewhere to post a form). But, if there is a decent API that is publicly accessible, then I can find a way to connect to it.

Thanks,
Will


----------

